# some photoshoot!!long time no post!!(pic heavy)



## snowkei (Feb 9, 2009)

hello ladies, long long long time no post here,
I've been busy recently... and here're some photoshoot by photographers
all of them are my work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






1.lippie




MUFE e/l #1L
MAC l/s #media. rouge noir
MAC l/g #metalphysical
MAC glitter #gold lust. crystalled yellow

2.lippie 2




MUFE e/l #1L
MAC l/g #media. rouge noir

3.girl in shock




MUFE foundation
MAC l/s #rouge noir

4.snowman








MAC e/s #gesso

5.struggle








Ben Nye paint #black
MAC e/s #gesso & Carbon

6.darken colorful








MAC e/s #spring up. overgrown. melody. electric eel.
MAC pig. #clear sky blue. basic red
Stila l/g #minty mint
Stila e/l #black


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, just wow, I remember when you began and I'll be reading glossies looking at your ads saying that to meself.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 9, 2009)

You are so talented!  I love the first lip look!  Beautiful pictures.


----------



## boba (Feb 9, 2009)

yay for snowkei. your work is always so amazingly beautiful.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great talent!!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 9, 2009)

AMAZING! You have always been so wonderfully talented!


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

amazing work


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome work!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing work, you have so much Talent


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

These are phenomenal.  Thank you for sharing your gorgeous work!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2009)

pretty friggin awesome!


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 9, 2009)

amazing talent!


----------



## Penn (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing work as always. I really missed your FOTD's


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, these are all fantastic!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 9, 2009)

Great job on all of these!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing as ALWAYS!


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 10, 2009)

WOOOW!!! You are amazing! Such creativity and art. LOVES IT! ADMIRES IT!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 10, 2009)

You are freaking awesome.


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 10, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Feb 10, 2009)

incredible!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

One word - WOW. Especially the last pic.


----------



## user79 (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 10, 2009)

You are amazing at what you do


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing work!


----------



## Dana72 (Feb 10, 2009)

wow - amazing


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 10, 2009)

wow wow wow talented


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 10, 2009)

how do you do this stuff?  I <3 it!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic !


----------



## nikki (Feb 11, 2009)

You have a gift!!!  Awesome!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 11, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 11, 2009)

Amazing work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catwoman333 (Feb 11, 2009)

incredible.....

love everything, very good job!


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 11, 2009)

GORGEOUS work
 all of it is amazing


----------



## devin (Feb 11, 2009)

these are gorgeous!! You have so much talent!! Beautiful!!


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 12, 2009)

What can I say that hasn't already been said?! Amazing photos and amazing work!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 26, 2009)

wow! love the first picture!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 26, 2009)

amazing. just amazing.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Whoa that is beyond phenominal!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh wow!!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Mar 26, 2009)

everytime you take my breath away!!! This is AWESOME!


----------



## Hopelandic (Mar 26, 2009)

Absolutely stunning work!


----------



## oooshesbad (Mar 26, 2009)

Terrific job!!!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 29, 2009)

wow, great pictures! love the first lips!


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome...u knw what..the girl on the 2nd pic reminds me of happyslip from YT =)


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW. I love all of these.  thank you so much for sharing.  I love getting to see professional work!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Mar 29, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 29, 2009)

These are all amazing and beautiful.  Such talent!


----------



## KissMeKissMe (Mar 31, 2009)

gorgeous!  you do some amazing work, and kudos to your photographer as well, s/he knows how to capture some great shots


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 1, 2009)

As always, you are AMAZING!


----------



## cheapglamour (Apr 1, 2009)

wow i love those first lips


----------



## Aremisia (Apr 1, 2009)

These are gorgeous editorial shots! The very last one is definitely my favorite one--it really shows off your talent. To look messy and not be is so tough, you are incredibly talented! Thank you for posting them


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 1, 2009)

Your talent is just incredible!!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 2, 2009)

You always amaze me!
If I could choose one person in the world to give me a makeup lesson I'd pick you


----------

